# Service Engine light steady on Clutch Switch is the problem



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey guys does anyone happen to know where the circuitry for the clutch switch is? The service engine light came on yesterday and i went to autozone and they scanned my pcm and it came up with DTC P0833 and said there's an open or short in that switch. I've tried searching online to find schematics or just anything on where I could find info on where to find where exactly i need to go to fix the problem. Also the cruise control doesnt work because of this.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

did you drive with your foot on the clutch pedal? that's what happened to me. I cruised around town and rested my foot on the clutch pedal while driving in the same gear and the check engine light came on. Error code P0833. The cruise control stops working too when this code is set

Also see:http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/cruise-control-lever-broken-17451/


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess I might've I dont really know where I rest my foot when I'm driving. I saw your post and thats the same thing thats goin on with mine. So how much did it cost you for that clutch switch sensor to be replaced? I have an appt with Pontiac next week so I'm hoping its not too much but thier going to work with me since my date is expired for the warranty but the milage isnt..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you did set the code by resting your foot on the clutch, then you don`t need a switch. You just need to reset the computer and then not rest your foot there.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

but the cruise control is bad too so that wouldnt fix it i wouldnt think? but i could be wrong.. anyone know off hand how to reset the engine light?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the code is set it may dissable the cruise as long as the code is pressent for the clutch switch. Resetting the computer makeing the code go away may make the cruise work again. A scan tool is used to reset the computer, or not sure on the GTO, but removing the battery cables for a time may reset it too.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

The only thing that needs to be done is reset the code. That will reset the light and fix your cruise control. For some odd reason the system disables the cruise control when the 'clutch switch' code is activated. It didn't cost me anything to have the code reset and I didn't have any trouble with it since. I still catch myself resting my foot on the clutch pedal and I try to avoid doing that


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

My check engine light is still on with a P0833 Code scanned from Auto Zone (ive yet to reset it) and I can see myself resting my foot on the pedal. It has been about 2 months and this weekend I am going to reset it. My question is.. Ive had the 2005 GTO since mid/late 2006 and NEVER has this happened, but SINCE the P0833 Code (and not being reset) the car will randomly go into Reduced Performance/Safety mode (but always when i floor it). All I have to do is shut it off and let it sit for 30 seconds and turn it back on and then a day or 3 can go by and no Safety Mode... So, would or could a P0833 error code eventually cause the Safety Mode system to activate? other than that i do not notice a single thing wrong with the car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have an answer to your question really. It's actually more like my 'take' on the situation. I've never experienced this but I would imagine, since everyone seems to say that they reset the code, stopped riding the clutch, and the problem went away. I doubt that they weren't 'flooring' it while this condition existed so they likely wouldn't have gotten to the point you're at now. Why would you wait two months to reset it? Let us know what happens once you do reset it.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Well initially it was not my intent to leave it activated so far, but this is why. When I took it to Autozone to be tested, he printed it out for me and told me what it was. I asked him if he could reset it because it really did not sound too critical, but he said he would LEAVE it on and if it was nothing, it would eventually reset itself if it were not a serious condition.. So I took that advice and was trying to wait it out but it never went out. So then the random Reduced Performace/ Safety Mode started and then I got freaked, so I wanted to leave it for Pontiac.
I simply do not have the $$ to get anything fixed, but I need to drive it. Id be fine with just the check engine light, but with the now Safety Mode kicking in (only started a few weeks after CE occured).
Other than having AZ reset the light, about how long should I keep the battery terminal off?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Using the same reasoning, if he had reset it and it was nothing, it woulnd't have come back. Generally, I would never take advice from someone working at an auto parts store. I've never used the "battery terminal off" reset as I have a code reader/scanner as well as a laptop tuning suite either of which can be used to reset codes. I'm sure someone will chime in on that .


----------

